# I'm really considering getting Teddy



## AshleyD (Aug 20, 2012)

Home

Does anybody have any thoughts of this breeder or previous knowledge of her pups? The sire and dam are also on site. Also, does he look to be a bit over weight for his age? Or am I crazy?

Teddy is 17 months old and is currently being neutered. He will be a family member and some obedience training.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Handsome dog! He does look a little heavy, but that could be a trick of the photo angle. Can't see a pedigree, but appears to be Czech bloodlines? Maybe someone more knowledgable can chip in with some information about the genetics. Don't know the breeder, but in looking at the website I'm not seeing any red flags. Would certainly be worth a phone call to learn more about him!


----------



## AshleyD (Aug 20, 2012)

Benjamin Vlci Udoli - German Shepherd Dog
sire
Banja von Jobst - German Shepherd Dog
dam

I have no clue on how to read these? Breeder stated there is Czech and DDR. She also stated that the dog just doesn't have the drive for sport work. Which is quite fine with me.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

A dog with little drive is a challenge to train. What do you want to do with this dog? "Just a companion" still needs training. 
How are the hip/elbow pre-lims? If there are no x-rays available, I'd possibly pass. 
Was this a dog they wanted for breeding, then chose not to use him or something? It looks like a SL kennel that is dabbling or moving towards WL's. Go meet the dog, look at the health and temperament. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

Focus on health issues : like breeder should certify and guarantee hips and joints for 2 years, and temperament - I would not buy a dog thats parents are not schutzhund. Papers are nice, but honestly are you planning to breed?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

AshleyD said:


> Benjamin Vlci Udoli - German Shepherd Dog
> sire
> Banja von Jobst - German Shepherd Dog
> dam
> ...


Yeah, the pedigree looks like Czech and German working lines... beyond that, I can't tell you much. Maybe Cliff or Carmen will chime in on this pedigree.

If this dog doesn't have a lot of drive, that's fine. If you don't expect to compete in sport, he doesn't need to be a high-drive dog. Just make sure that his temperament is stable, his thresholds are high, and his nerves are strong. If the breeder says they are, go and see for yourself! Make sure he is not nervous, unsure, or scared (which he probably won't be on his own territory). He might bark at you, a stranger, but shouldn't totally flip out as long as long as his owner is out there to welcome you.


----------



## AshleyD (Aug 20, 2012)

I won't be breeding...he went in for neuter today. The breeder stated that he had only one testicle, the other had not dropped. She is having it extracted with the neuter. She stated that they have never had a dog with this issue from the sire or dam. The son wanted to keep him to do Schutzhund, but I guess he just didn't have the drive to do so. 

If I'm looking correct, the parents are both titled in Schutzhund, correct?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What about pre-lim's? Yes both parents are IPO titled according to the information provided. 
He's a 2/ she is a 3.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It would make sense for the breeder to have some x-rays taken during the neuter. I would ask about that if it's not too late.


----------



## AshleyD (Aug 20, 2012)

Liesje said:


> It would make sense for the breeder to have some x-rays taken during the neuter. I would ask about that if it's not too late.


Yeah, I will call and ask, but it's probably too late. She said there is a health guarantee provided.

Thanks for the advice so for, everyone!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Very strong bloodlines on both sides, but different kinda strong. May be some stubbornness, I would ask about prelim for H&E, and I would ask if there is any aggression issues with people or dogs.....otherwise could be great dog for training.


----------



## AshleyD (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone! At the very least, I'm going to meet this big boy. Should be able to meet both parents also.


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

I know the sire very well and watched him grow up. I know a lot about him before they purchased him and seen him once after they bought him.
Cliff is right on!!!!


----------



## AshleyD (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. We did get teddy and he has been nothing but a great addition to the family. Our 15 month old daughter just adores him and he has never shown any signs of aggression towards her. 
Cliff was dead on with him possibly being stubborn. I'm not a great trainer so it's probably more to do with me. He didn't know how to fetch when we got him, but now I am forced to throw the ball for at least an hour a night. 
Everyone who meets him loves how he looks and behaves. 
I'm so pleased with getting a gsd and hopefully in a couple years will have another. Next time I would like to do some kind of training or agility. Teddy though, he is very content with just being a part of the family.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

great to hear things turned out well .

just want to mention something about the "didn't have the drives" . this dog's pedigree is actually very nice .
Sire is Czech and the dam is well known German working lines . There should be no problem in training . Maybe the breeder wasn't familiar with a dog from this kind of breeding . The other lines are German show lines and they may be a bit more reactive , obvious , easily stimulated.
Your Teddy is more "working" good sport prospect and I bet you that if there was a situation where there was a real threat , Teddy would be there for you. Naturally . congrats.


----------



## AshleyD (Aug 20, 2012)

carmspack said:


> great to hear things turned out well .
> 
> just want to mention something about the "didn't have the drives" . this dog's pedigree is actually very nice .
> Sire is Czech and the dam is well known German working lines . There should be no problem in training . Maybe the breeder wasn't familiar with a dog from this kind of breeding . The other lines are German show lines and they may be a bit more reactive , obvious , easily stimulated.
> Your Teddy is more "working" good sport prospect and I bet you that if there was a situation where there was a real threat , Teddy would be there for you. Naturally . congrats.


Thank you, may I ask...

I hear a lot about drive.nd what I would call self confidece. Teddy was very open upon meeting him. He was a bit shy around some of the other dogs on site. When we got him home he was afraid of everything. Since then he has vastly improved his confidence. I mean a whole lot, he seems to get better every day. He was deatly afraid of little dogs, but now he can play happily at the groomers with all the dogs. I guess my main question is, do you think the breeder may have pushed to hard to work him. I think shutzhund training sp? I've seen when they hit the dogs side when doing bite work. To this day he really doesn't care for us touching his side. He doesn't growl or run away, just that look that says " why you doing that"


Also I have no doubt teddy could do almost ant kind of training that someone would want to do. He is a quick learner, I think the person that originally tried working him didn't give him enough time and patience. I just don't have the time and teddy loves being a family dog and a daily game of fetch. Trust me I run him very hard.


----------



## AshleyD (Aug 20, 2012)

By the way... Here's a pic


----------

